# Anyone from county down



## olly174 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi I'm olly from co down, newbie to the site>  Hoping to met new people and get tips and advice and offer some myself.

Hi has anyone got treatment from Origin or Royal?

What do you think?

Luv Ollyx


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Hiya! I'm Lena and I'm from Bangor: welcome to FF! The Ireland boards quite quiet so maybe they will merge the counties into one North/South forum (sounds a bit political eh?!) I usu just post in the general boards.

My story is that I was due to go to Origin and have my endo op last April and then two weeks before both appointments on my final clomid cycle, I got my BFP. I hadnt started investigating the royal route then just looked at origin. Have a friend though who is looking at both: had appointments in Royal but i dont think shes v impressed with the secretaries as tehy are hopeless at getting back to you: theres a doctor called Williamson there she lieks but and says is v nice. Theres a NI girls thread where they are all undergoing fert treatment http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70297.0 Myabe they can give you some insight into what O & RVH are like: my friend posts there too.

Good luck with all you do!

Lena
x


----------



## olly174 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hiya Lena

Thanks very much for the help & tips I will check out the thread.

congrats with the pregnancy and good luck.

Olly xx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Olly and Lena

I was initially popping on to direct Olly over to the thread that most of us NI girls post on but see that Lena beat me to it  !

I'm not sure what's going to happen to us NI girls when the Meeting Places thread closes - I think NI is too small a place to be broken up into counties.  One suggestion one of the others had was for us all to post on the County Antrim thread because that's where both the RFC and Origin clinics are based.  But we'll see.

I also just wanted to let you know that some of us are meeting up next Saturday 14th April, 4.30pm at the Red Panda on Gt Victoria St in Belfast if you're interested in coming along?  If you are, can you let Tattie know on the other thread as she has kindly taken over the organisation of it from me  .  Great delegation skills!  We're all at different stages of treatment and I think there's a good mix of RFC and Origin people going.

As for myself ... well I'm an RFC girl though a reluctant one.  My first IVF failed but my second was successful and I'm currently 24 weeks pregnant.  Dr Williamson, who Lena mentioned, did my ET and is just lovely though I also really liked Dr McManus.  Apart from Dr Boyle, I didn't really have any contact with the others consultants so can't really comment.  I did have my reservations about the RFC and would probably consider Origin for future cycles but mainly because the admin team is a complete mess at the  Royal.  I was told by someone who worked at both clinics that the embryologists at the Royal were better but who knows?

Anyway, hello to you both and look forward to hopefully chatting to you over on the other thread.

xx


----------



## belfast girl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi I am from Co. Antrim and have had treatment at the Royal under Dr Williamson. What about you?


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls hope you don't mind me butting as I am not having IVF anymore, been there done that and got the tee-shirt. We are now in the middle of adopting three beautiful little girls, the first girl joined us on Good Friday and the other two are coming home in May.

I had treatment in the Royal with Dr McManus, she was great I thought and I got pg twice but unfortunately couldn't hold on to them. So we decided that adoption was the road for us.
I am from Dromore. A tiny town near Lisburn, not much happens here.

Hi Olly hope to hear from you soon.

Belfast girl where are you from?

Hope to hear from someone soon 

Love K


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Naoise

Congratulations on getting your first little daughter home with you.  How wonderful must your Easter have been!  I'm sure you can't wait to complete your family in May.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.  BTW, I have the same breed of dog as you and I also have a picture of him wearing a grey jumper!  I wrestled him into one of my husbands and the look of disgust on his face is priceless.  How is your dog getting on with your new arrival?  My dog loves kids but I'm a bit worried about bringing a new baby home this summer.  Any tips?

Just to remind everyone that there is a meet of some of the girls who post on the NI thread over on Meeting Places this Saturday 14th April at the Red Panda, Gt Victoria Street in Belfast at 4.30pm.  If anyone wants to come along, drop me a PM and I can ask foor you to be added to the booking.  Very few of us have met one another so don't worry about not knowing anyone!  We're a friendly bunch so even if you can't make it on Saturday you're more than welcome to come over to the other thread and chat there!


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Lena,

i'm from Bangor too! I've just had my second go at IUI and am currently on my 2ww - nerve racking!!!


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Stella, hope it's great news for you!


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

I am the Regional Organiser for Infertility Network in N. Ireland.  Can I please let you all know about a talk on infertility. Please be advised that the next Stork Infertility Support Group meeting will take place on Thursday 29 November at 8.00pm - 6 Mount Charles, off Botanic Avenue, Belfast.  Dr Tony Traub, Specialist in Reproductive Medicine, from the Regional Fertility Centre will provide a talk on "Infertility, General Causes and Treatments Available".  Should you wish to attend then please send me an email to [email protected] or phone 02890-825677 (leave a message just confirming your name and the fact that you will be attending).

Hope to see you there 

Sharon


----------

